# Fresh News : Zymol New sampler



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello ,all members

Fresh news !

This new zymol sampler kit :lol:

http://www.zymol.com/holiday.aspx

Stuart1164 this what we need 

forgot :doublesho i will go to check price!

enjoy


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

59g pots, whats that 2oz?

im crap with conversions


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> 59g pots, whats that 2oz?
> 
> im crap with conversions


2 OZ is 56 grams:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> 59g pots, whats that 2oz?
> 
> im crap with conversions


56,69g = 2oz

I have old sampler kit 4 oz x3

Unfortunately ,Vintage Not available in lower-kit price .
like the old kit sksk1 4oz destiny - atlantique - vintage with hd-cleans + zymol clear i remmeber the price maybe 290 $ in the past!


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

royale an vintage is now a step closer


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

I hope these come to the UK :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

$600 for the royal, vintage set!!! they are not going to be cheap, thats probably £599.99 + postage in the UK


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

ads2k said:


> I hope these come to the UK :thumb:


I hope the £ gets stronger first! Having seen some of the us prices compared to the uk, and the only difference I see is £ in place of $


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

I agree the price would probably be crap at the moment, but if $ to £ for Holiday Kit 2, I would do it :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

But i thought Royale was 2 pots not one? HOws that work then?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thats great news :thumb:


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

Did any one spot the top of the range wax?

Just a snip at $50,000:doublesho, but I will have to wait this batch is all sold out. :wall:


----------



## spurgen (Aug 13, 2008)

Lifetime refills of Royale  Doesn't seem right...


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Doesn't say it for vintage where it would make most sense for them to do? Hmm, might actuallly make sense for that kit after all!


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

Thats what they say. I didnt think it was right as well and they just did a copy and paste job but vintage does not have a free refill in the sample pack so maybe it is true.


----------



## spurgen (Aug 13, 2008)

Surely it has to be a mistake though. Why would you put down US$8500 for full size if you could just have a refillable 2oz for $600. And if you had already paid $8500 for the exclusivity of Royale you'd be pretty pissed.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

False advertising if it doesn't give free refills!


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

spurgen said:


> Surely it has to be a mistake though. Why would you put down US$8500 for full size if you could just have a refillable 2oz for $600. And if you had already paid $8500 for the exclusivity of Royale you'd be pretty pissed.


It's probably £400 postage and insurance for the refill! So over time the $8500 is better value but you'd have to be detailing professionally for it to make any real difference.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Modmedia said:


> False advertising if it doesn't give free refills!


If so, they are allowed to claim a mistake and correct the mistake. Somehow I wonder if it's a slightly different product?

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

Probabily limited to 2x a year like vintage/royal refills are. So with a full pot of royal you get 2x 22oz pots (I think) so that is around 44oz which is 22 of those sample pots. Prob charge some large amount for return shipping and processing and what not so to them it is just more money as you would have to refill it 2x a year for 10 years to get the same amount you do in a full pot. Do you really think it cost them that much to pour this wax? They are making bank off sample pots.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

philworrall said:


> Did any one spot the top of the range wax?
> 
> Just a snip at $50,000:doublesho, but I will have to wait this batch is all sold out. :wall:


Sold out? Name me one person who bought it, including proof. There's not a single detailer I've heard claim they've used it, or knows anyone who bought it / used it.


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Car Key said:


> Sold out? Name me one person who bought it, including proof. There's not a single detailer I've heard claim they've used it, or knows anyone who bought it / used it.


lol not every detailer/valeter/enthusiast in the world is on DW


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

Just looked on the uk site and all those prices in dollars are the same in pounds. Seems highly unfair considering the exchange rate


----------



## spurgen (Aug 13, 2008)

agpatel said:


> Probabily limited to 2x a year like vintage/royal refills are. So with a full pot of royal you get 2x 22oz pots (I think) so that is around 44oz which is 22 of those sample pots. Prob charge some large amount for return shipping and processing and what not so to them it is just more money as you would have to refill it 2x a year for 10 years to get the same amount you do in a full pot. Do you really think it cost them that much to pour this wax? They are making bank off sample pots.


The 2x per year refill I think is incorrect. There was someone on here that sends his Vintage back monthly IIRC.

The shipping for full size vintage and royale is expensive because they're so big and heavy. Likewise the insurance because of their 'value'. You get a single 2oz according to the description and I can't imagine that the shipping would be that expensive for a tiny pot. It's anyone's guess on what the insured 'value' would be but it would have to be under $600 as that's what you're paying for all 3 samples.

I'm not saying they're not making money. Just seems off, especially considering that most of their customers would be within the US and not have to deal with the expensive shipping and insurance.


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

On a side note i see they do wine, watches, i phone protection and even HDTV protection lol whatever next


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

sharpy24 said:


> On a side note i see they do wine, watches, i phone protection and even HDTV protection lol whatever next


Ringtones protection


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

sharpy24 said:


> lol not every detailer/valeter/enthusiast in the world is on DW


 Who said they were?


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

spurgen said:


> The 2x per year refill I think is incorrect. There was someone on here that sends his Vintage back monthly IIRC.
> 
> The shipping for full size vintage and royale is expensive because they're so big and heavy. Likewise the insurance because of their 'value'. You get a single 2oz according to the description and I can't imagine that the shipping would be that expensive for a tiny pot. It's anyone's guess on what the insured 'value' would be but it would have to be under $600 as that's what you're paying for all 3 samples.
> 
> I'm not saying they're not making money. Just seems off, especially considering that most of their customers would be within the US and not have to deal with the expensive shipping and insurance.


I thought it was 2x a year unless you paid for the membership if you were a detailer as high price then you could get limitless refills. Maybe I am wrong, but it does seem a little odd but then again who knows how many of those little sample kits they are going to be selling or supply.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

What do you think guys ..zymol sampler 1,2,3 worth the price ?
IMHO 
sampler #1 worth the price99 $ . (carbon-titanum-concorse)
sampler #2 Avarage to little Expensive 199$ . (concorse-destiny-atlantique)
sampler #3  599$( atlantique-vintage-royale)




.


----------



## spurgen (Aug 13, 2008)

agpatel said:


> I thought it was 2x a year unless you paid for the membership if you were a detailer as high price then you could get limitless refills. Maybe I am wrong, but it does seem a little odd but then again who knows how many of those little sample kits they are going to be selling or supply.


Either way, 2oz should get you about 5 applications pretty easily. That's plenty for 6 months, even a year. If it turns out to be true, I feel sorry for anyone who bought the full size. They basically paid US $8500 for a perspex container.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

sample kit 1 looks like a bargain,


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

That number 2 kit is very, very tempting (especially as I sold my Concours to some dodgy guy in a car park :lol.

Hopefully the Aussie retailers will be stocking these and post them over here.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Alex L said:


> That number 2 kit is very, very tempting (especially as I sold my Concours to some dodgy guy in a car park :lol.
> 
> Hopefully the Aussie retailers will be stocking these and post them over here.


Did you........... I wonder who that was 

And very nice it was to , hope things are good with you Alex and see your on the look out for a new car..


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

spurgen said:


> Either way, 2oz should get you about 5 applications pretty easily. That's plenty for 6 months, even a year. If it turns out to be true, I feel sorry for anyone who bought the full size. They basically paid US $8500 for a perspex container.


the 1oz sample pots dodo juice sell are good for about 8 - 10 full cars so i would expect 15+ applications of a 2oz pot


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

chunkytfg said:


> the 1oz sample pots dodo juice sell are good for about 8 - 10 full cars so i would expect 15+ applications of a 2oz pot


8-10 full cars with palm of hand or foam pad ?


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> 8-10 full cars with palm of hand or foam pad ?


I would assume foam pads. I've never used applied by hand so have no idea in the slightest how much is used by that method


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

I have Titanium and have usually applied by hand, but you definitely 'waste' far more product this way. 

Last time I used it, I tried a 'german' applicator and it worked a very much larger area.........maybe even twice as much :doublesho


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

#3 sampled descriptions edited, no lifetime refills on Royal. It was an error.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

agpatel said:


> #3 sampled descriptions edited, no lifetime refills on Royal. It was an error.


Seemed too good to be true! :lol:


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

I really doubt that a detailer is going to but a tub of $50,000 wax.

If he did he is a pretty rich detailer.

I guess this is being sold to very rich car collectors instead.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

philworrall said:


> I really doubt that a detailer is going to but a tub of $50,000 wax.
> 
> If he did he is a pretty rich detailer.
> 
> I guess this is being sold to very rich car collectors instead.


I doubt and rich bankers/bill gates/roman will be bothered with cleaning their cars either so seems like a wasted product to me.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

philworrall said:


> I really doubt that a detailer is going to but a tub of $50,000 wax.
> 
> If he did he is a pretty rich detailer.
> 
> I guess this is being sold to very rich car collectors instead.


I reckon most of these will end up in the Saudi/Dubai area where it will be used to wax some rich dude's back, sack and crack cos lets face it - who cares how much it costs when you have that much money!!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

alxg said:


> I reckon most of these will end up in the Saudi/Dubai area where it will be used to wax some rich dude's back, sack and crack cos lets face it - who cares how much it costs when you have that much money!!


I do not think that is exactly but I saw Paul dalton Visited Kuwait It was his work detail the rich dudes peoples cars.
I saw this in the youtube .alxg Maybe if the Subject about race and engine power & racing Accessories or about SUV 4x4 the Payment will be more generous . Because I do not see many people interested in proffisonal detailing here !

30000$ and now up date to 50000$ !!!! who is this smart man to pay this $$ Is there one bought!!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Can we not worry about Solaris, as thats not what this thread is about :thumb:



ads2k said:


> Did you........... I wonder who that was
> 
> And very nice it was to , hope things are good with you Alex and see your on the look out for a new car..


Hehe, yep, new car soon. And keen to get back to some old favorites.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Alex L said:


> Can we not worry about Solaris, as thats not what this thread is about :thumb:
> .


Yes Alex L
We are happier persons with smaller pots :lol:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

And talk of new cars is bang "on thread"?


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Smaller pot will do for me.

I loved my concours and want to try the bit more expensive ones so bring them on:argie:

Although it's pi**ing down and dark so can't get out to do the sex machine

Roll on Spring :lol: :lol:

Stuart


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

KERRCHING check out euro prices http://www.zymol.co.uk/holiday.aspx


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

2oz is the same pot what they use for there detail wax aint to bad.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol, when you click on the picture it appears as $99 for the first one then suddenly changes to £99 if you watch it! Dam exchange rate, although I suspect even if that ogt better prices wouldn't budge. Still, worth trying!


----------



## wallzyuk (May 29, 2007)

Quite fancy kit 2. I think its a bargain when you consider the prices of the Destiny (£520) and Atlantique (£1188).


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

alxg said:


> And talk of new cars is bang "on thread"?


It is when the old favorites are Zymol Concours with an eye to update to others.

But hey lets turn every Zymol thread into a 'Oh my god it's so expensive' :thumb::thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Alex L said:


> But hey lets turn every Zymol thread into a 'Oh my god it's so expensive' :thumb::thumb:


Is that what i was doing? Really?

Or was i just making a spontaneous remark, which was clearly ridiculous in order to take the emphasis off the cost in a witty manner?


----------



## TomW (Jun 29, 2009)

I think the Complete kits look interesting, if one is only interested in trying one wax and wants all the other gubbins that go with it.

Psychologically, I'm not sure I could part with lots of money to get 3 small, sample pots - though I appreciate in 'full' size these are very expensive waxes.

Hmmm, something worth thinking about anyway.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I've still got my old SKS1 ? sampler kit (destiny, Atlantique, Vintage) - those individual pots were bigger but...

to date i've had 9 applications of Destiny, 8 of Atlantique and 11 of Vintage. Overall i've used 50% of the product volume.

So even with the new smaller pots i could get 28-30 applications from them .


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I think the kits are good for the chance to see the differences between the higher end waxes in direct comparison without the outlay of the full tubs.
As said above, a kit would last a good few years so it is good value IMO. I'd definately buy one (but would prefer to receive it as present!!).


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Also i have still got my old sksk2 (carbon , concourse , destiny ) old kits come with bigger pots 4oz and i agree 8-9 apllication of destiny beacuse` this very soft wax.the differences between the higher wax .....there is slightly differences in the look but you will pay more you will get better durability with little better look .
i have glasur 8oz very good wax bring nice refeliction glassy look brighter than concourse , i feel glasur work better in light colour and the durability is very good . destiny and glasur have similar look and concourse bring glassy but little darker 
carbon bring warm look .


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Interesting - i found Glasur one of the worst Zymol waxes, didn't like the look at all albeit on dark colours and the durability wasn't particulary good. Ital is still one of my favourites for its deep wet look and decent durability.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

percymon said:


> Interesting - i found Glasur one of the worst Zymol waxes, didn't like the look at all albeit on dark colours and the durability wasn't particulary good. Ital is still one of my favourites for its deep wet look and decent durability.


Glasur durable wax!
did you prep the paint clay, polishing etc befor apply glasur ?

I'm thinking about buying ital , do you think ital good on bmw imola red ?
percymon ital bring wetter look than glasur ? ital bring nice clarity or spit oily look ?
i feel concourse and ital bring similar look .


----------



## TomW (Jun 29, 2009)

*drool* - this thread is making me want some Zymol.

Must resist, must resist....


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

Glasur is very durable.

I have every Zymol Wax but Ital has a very short durability. Even less than concourse and in terms of looks i cannot realy see a difference.

But i had only Fiat as italian cars and no ferraris


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi all,

Yes the Sampler Kits are back! Lynn and Craig did a lot of campaigning for their return and we are happy to be able to offer them again.

They will be a very limited run only for the Christmas period, and we are encouraging pre-orders with resellers or Zymol UK to ensure that you don't miss out. 



Becky


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Becky, are these strictly a limited run and once this Christmas batch is sold that's it? Or could it be more of a 'test run', so to speak, to see how well they're received with a view to making them a permanant part of the range?


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

Strictly limited i'm afraid. All we know is the production run of these is going to last a month. They will still be available as long as resellers have stock but thereafter there will be no more of these kits made.

Becky


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for that Becky :thumb:

I suppose the phrase "get 'em while you can" is quite apt then?


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Quite fancy one of the kits, either No1 or No2

WHat would be best for titanium Silver?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

jerry318 said:


> Quite fancy one of the kits, either No1 or No2
> 
> WHat would be best for titanium Silver?


i found glasur and destiny bring nice result on silver and light colours .


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> i found glasur and destiny bring nice result on silver and light colours .


Glasur on silver FTW :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Anyone placed a order yet.


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Has anyone got any coupon or discount codes for zymul please


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

buff not enuf said:


> Has anyone got any coupon or discount codes for zymul please


Do you mean Zym*o*l? 

I don't think they have any discounts at the moment, mate but you can always PM Becky and get it from the horse's mouth (I'm not saying you look like a nag, Becky btw.  :lol


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

buff not enuf said:


> Has anyone got any coupon or discount codes for zymul please


Somehow I think Zymol apply the 'Stella Artois' approach - i.e. reasurringly expensive - lowering their price just moves away from the marketing line.....

So I guess that's why they've bought out these 'cheap' sampler kits! That's as cheap as it gets! :lol:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks guys, Fleabay is full of zymol waxes at this moment in time 4oz samples.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

buff not enuf said:


> Thanks guys, Fleabay is full of zymol waxes at this moment in time 4oz samples.


Looks like someone has split the old sample kits to me and decided to make a buck - pretty much the reason Zymol are hesitant about doing them, and easy to see why I guess......


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

Just a quick heads up... please be careful with what you buy on eBay when it comes to Zymol. I'd hate for you to lose a lot of money on a product that may or may not be genuine, and unlike the larger containers we have no record of where the original sampler kits went.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Zymol Europe said:


> Just a quick heads up... please be careful with what you buy on eBay when it comes to Zymol. I'd hate for you to lose a lot of money on a product that may or may not be genuine, and unlike the larger containers we have no record of where the original sampler kits went.


We have a strict no Ebay links for detailing items rule on here Becky anyway :thumb: But just occasionally some slip through the net and get posted up. We normally spot them, or they're reported to us very quickly. We can't stop anyone buying things on that site, of course, that's their own free choice, but we don't 'endorse it' so to speak on here


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Just to correct an earlier misconception on the sampler kits - they are not refilled nor refillable and are going to be in stock with us (1 and 2 kits at least) when they arrive in the UK.
One thing to bear in mind - resellers like us have to buy now as they will not be repeated so we can't stock up on more in the future - so once we sell out there may well not be any more for us and therefore you to buy.
I back up the earlier comment - get your order in now. 

PS There is no discount code on these- resellers are not allowed to discount them.


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

Good point Mark! We have ordered in enough stock to supply our resellers, who in turn have ordered enough to cover pre-orders, there may not be much surplus stock left over.

The good news is, initial stock should be with us within the next couple of weeks.

Becky


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Just to say, what _was_ available on fleabay is now suddenly no more; which is weird!!

Looking forward to receiving my kit (direct from Zymol - just to confirm!); just hope it arrives before the OH sees it!!


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

alxg said:


> Just to say, what _was_ available on fleabay is now suddenly no more; which is weird!!
> 
> Looking forward to receiving my kit (direct from Zymol - just to confirm!); just hope it arrives before the OH sees it!!


Ahh yes i can put two and two together from your username :wave:

If you like i can pack it 'mysteriously' so it looks like some household cleaning products?

Or i could put it in a Tiffany Jewellery box and really get you in trouble!! hehehe

Becky


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Zymol Europe said:


> Ahh yes i can put two and two together from your username :wave:
> 
> If you like i can pack it 'mysteriously' so it looks like some household cleaning products?
> 
> ...


Thanks Becky, although if you can make sure it arrives before she gets home, I may be able to say "what this? nah, I've had that for ages.." just like she does with new clothes!!!

And if it came in a Tiffany box, I would get accused of having an affair!!

Alex :wave:


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

As stated before, the sample kits are very good value.

For example, The Holiday Sampler 2 comprises Concours, Destiny & Atlantique. To buy full jars of these 3 waxes would cost £1807. Effectively, the samples are 1/4 of the proper jars. A quarter of £1807 is £452.

So, with the sampler, you're getting £452 of product for only £199! This is a very good offer for someone who is interested in the higher-priced Zymol waxes.

It's good to see Zymol listening to the customers. Well done.

_must resist...must resist...must resist...must resist...must resist...must resist...must resist...must resist...must resist...must resist..._


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi All,

I know there were a few people wondering about the size of the pots, so after a request from a member i took a photo of a pound coin next to a product of the same size just for comparison purposes.

Apologies for the quality, it was on my iPhone 



















Thanks,

Becky


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for that, Becky :thumb: I think some people, maybe not familiar with how little you actually need, would be amazed how many times a pot of that size will do an entire car, applied correctly.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

i bought old sampler kit sksk2 carbon, concourse, destiny i dont know what the size of pots i have ....zymol said in old owners manual its 4 o.z each. but i think this very old picture and kit .they update size to 2 o.z i think my pot is 2 o.z










This my pots ....Becky same your pot 2 o.z?

















:wave:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

After compared with your pics i feel my pots bigger


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I think those ^^^ are still the 4oz ones, despite those original sampler kits changing to the clear tubs near the end of their run from the white ones, the contents volume remained the same - correct, Becky?

The new sampler kit tubs are smaller, but as I said, even one would wax a car many times, and when there's 3 in a kit, well, you're set for a while :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

^^^ Difficult to tell from the pictures. What's the diameter ? I have a 2oz and 4oz pots @ home so can tell you then which one's you have :thumb:

I think it's the 4oz size myself .


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

Maxi - Those are the 4oz Pots.

With regards to how far one of these pots will go, we would say that you would get 7-10 applications out of a 2oz pot, dependant on the size of the vehicle and how thick you apply your coats.

Once again we can't stress enough that a little bit does go a long way with Zymol waxes, less is most definately more!

Thanks,

Becky


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

ads2k said:


> ^^^ Difficult to tell from the pictures. What's the diameter ? I have a 2oz and 4oz pots @ home so can tell you then which one's you have :thumb:
> 
> I think it's the 4oz size myself .


I opened pot and diameter is 6 cm .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Zymol Europe said:


> Maxi - Those are the 4oz Pots.
> 
> With regards to how far one of these pots will go, we would say that you would get 7-10 applications out of a 2oz pot, dependant on the size of the vehicle and how thick you apply your coats.
> 
> ...


Thank you Becky

BTW i applyed 6 coats of concourse and the pot still 50% full i think can apply 6-8 more coats on meduim size car .

But Destiny as you know very soft must control well and maybe get 7-11 coats less than concourse .

i used my palm of the hand and apply thin layer ..sometime i use small foam pad with concourse . 
but destiny always by hand .


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

I have ordered sample kit 2 

Can't wait for it to arrive.

what can I say .....I just love Zymol waxes :argie:

Maxi - I just could not resist every night I have been looking at the Euro site ever since you posted the "Fresh News" post....Thank you :wave:

Stuart


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

For who live in USA there is big discount on zymol new sample kit 1, 2, 3 
25% . started yestarday and sale finish in 29 .


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Has anyone recived sample kits yet.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

^ as above; supposed to arrive by now surely??

Anyone had/heard anything?


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi All,

The samplers have been delayed im afraid, but they are en-route to the UK and we will ship them as soon as they land with us.

Please accept our sincerest apologies for the delay.

Kind regards,

Becky


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Just looked on zymols site and kit no2 has got Sorry, inventory sold out!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

We have shipped out all Holiday Sampler Kit orders to our customers yesterday, along with the new 1/2 gallon Autowash.
We have Kits 1 and 2 in stock, though 2 is selling very fast. With no more being made, and this is not sale puff - if you want one, get it now.


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

No more kit 2's im afraid! I'd start bidding on Marks if i were you!! 

Becky


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I've decided to keep it for myself, so sorry folks, Kit 2 is officially sold out !

If I change my mind before I use it I'll auction it on here - any surplus to charity.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Mine arrived yesterday :thumb::thumb:

Just need some suitable weather....


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

mmm im very interestd in kit number 2 now, looking at it on morethanpolish.com and also there Zymol Creame Wax Complete Kit and Zymol Concours Glaze Complete Kit, i hate all detailing related websites and companies, all they do is take my money lol


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

That Kit No. 2 is the one now sitting on my desk !

Please bear in mind that your generosity to our and other folks websites means my kids will get a few presents this year !


----------



## eyezack87 (Aug 12, 2008)

I got Glasur and Holiday Kit #2....with the 25% off and free shipping code applied...and got a freebie Screen and Lens Cleaner kit


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

insane


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Does anyone have kit no 2 available or is everyone out of stock.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Everyone is sold out (as in: there will be no more) though we do have several No. 1 kits in stock.
None of the Sampler kits will be repeated.


----------



## Gen2 (Mar 10, 2008)

One of my customer has ordered the Holiday Sampler #3 and it should be in by this week. He will be using these waxs on his 3 cars when he comes for his regular detailing session with me. I have already tried the Atlantique but not the other 2, really can't wait to try the Vintage and Royale on his cars


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Gen2 said:


> One of my customer has ordered the Holiday Sampler #3 and it should be in by this week. He will be using these waxs on his 3 cars when he comes for his regular detailing session with me. I have already tried the Atlantique but not the other 2, really can't wait to try the Vintage and Royale on his cars


Hi mate , let me know what do you think about atlantique ?


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

It looks very good.

Similiar to Vintage, but smells better


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

atomicfan said:


> It looks very good.
> 
> Similiar to Vintage, but smells better


do you think is better than destiny

I like Z Destiny on roof


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

I am thinking of kit no/3 .:argie:


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

yes - but for me it is not worth the money cause i have vintage, and this is cheaper for me.

But i like Atlantique and use it sometimes. 

It has a very nice look with very good beading


----------



## eyezack87 (Aug 12, 2008)

buff not enuf said:


> Does anyone have kit no 2 available or is everyone out of stock.


There is still some in the states. I can order it for you but iono if you want to do that since shipping to you might be an issue aka expensive?


----------



## Gen2 (Mar 10, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Hi mate , let me know what do you think about atlantique ?


Not sure how to describe it but I do like the way how Atlantique look, on this S2000 it makes the yellow looks very rich and put a nice wet shine on the car.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you Gen2 , me too Not sure how to describe zymol waxes but most zymol wax bring 
sharpness and clarity and more to natural look . best 2 points with zymol waxes 
*Great durability , wash after wash the look still fresh .
*The fastest one when sheet water .


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

Just a quick update, only a few kits left now and sadly it looks as though this really will be the end of the line for the samplers. It has been disappointing that, as before, many of these kits have been destined to be sold on eBay.

It really does defeat the object of producing these kits when people are only looking to make a quick buck. We know where all these kits went, and certainly with the case of Kit2, people were buying in bulk to sell on. I've lost count of the number of calls we've had from real enthusiasts looking for these, who have ended up losing out, or God forbid, paying vastly inflated eBay prices just to get to try out a wax.

Sorry for having a bit of whinge, but we are very disappointed as we worked very hard to get these back for our customers enjoyment.

Kind regards,

Becky


----------



## robsonavant (Dec 11, 2008)

i totally agree with you about people having to pay over the odds to try this wax those people didnt buy it to try it just to make money shame really


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Thats a shame to hear 

Can't wait till Spring to try mine out, just not sure which to try first !


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

It is a shame Becky, I was surprised they appeared so quickly online too.

Oh well, at least there can be no moaning when you (Zymol) flatly refuse to do sample kits again in the future, what a shame some people always spoil it for the genuinely interested parties.......

Thanks again for the "other" stuff :thumb:

Alex


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

If people where realy after these kits they should have payed there money as soon as these kits came out .


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Always going to be risk introducing these again, Becky wasn't it? after past experiences of what happens with them . But full credit to Zymol for at least giving it another try with the 3 holiday kits :thumb:. Real shame that we'll probably never see the likes of these again, but as said, nobody can have any complaints as I can totally understand the decision to call it quits with them.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

buff not enuf said:


> If people where realy after these kits they should have payed there money as soon as these kits came out .


Is the defensive response due to the Sales section I wonder?


----------



## robsonavant (Dec 11, 2008)

alxg said:


> Is the defensive response due to the Sales section I wonder?


of course it is im sure they also bought kit 1 in bulk too to make a profit on ebay selling the concours for 50 notes a pop


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

:thumb:£=:argie:


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

1, Defensive NO its my money and if i want to sell thats my choice.
2, Zymol got there money so i dont see why people are whinging 
3, As for no more sample kits its Zymol its up to you maybe the worldwide recession does not affect your business.
4 So pick up dummies please.:lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Are all the kits sold or just kit 2? or is it just kit 3?


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Zymol Europe said:


> Just a quick update, only a few kits left now and sadly it looks as though this really will be the end of the line for the samplers. It has been disappointing that, as before, many of these kits have been destined to be sold on eBay.
> 
> It really does defeat the object of producing these kits when people are only looking to make a quick buck. We know where all these kits went, and certainly with the case of Kit2, people were buying in bulk to sell on. I've lost count of the number of calls we've had from real enthusiasts looking for these, who have ended up losing out, or God forbid, paying vastly inflated eBay prices just to get to try out a wax.
> 
> ...


If you knew where the kits were going 'in bulk', and really wanted them to reach enthusiasts rather profiteers then why did you not try and limit the amount available to individuals?


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

amiller said:


> Are all the kits sold or just kit 2? or is it just kit 3?


Just kit 2.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

buff not enuf said:


> 1, Defensive NO its my money and if i want to sell thats my choice.
> 2, Zymol got there money so i dont see why people are whinging
> 3, As for no more sample kits its Zymol its up to you maybe the worldwide recession does not affect your business.
> 4 So pick up dummies please.:lol:


I wasn't having a go, as you aren't on ebay doing it. I thought the wink may have given that away......guess not.



pcc said:


> If you knew where the kits were going 'in bulk', and really wanted them to reach enthusiasts rather profiteers then why did you not try and limit the amount available to individuals?


They were, as far as I remember limited to 2 per maximum in order to prevent this happening, but then family, friends etc could do 2 each and there you go.


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

No worries:thumb:, i thought this would happen as soon as i put it in the sales area the stuff would hit the fan :lol:


alxg said:


> I wasn't having a go, as you aren't on ebay doing it. I thought the wink may have given that away......guess not.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

buff not enuf said:


> If people where realy after these kits they should have payed there money as soon as these kits came out .


your wrong there i saved up my 200 quid for the zymol kit but i was to late was already sold out not all of us can just spend cash like that and im not afraid to say it that i feel your takeing the mick with wanting 265 quid for the one pot and to be fair if i was a mod on here i would be asking you to put it on ebay and not on here as it was alot of dw users that pesterd for the sample kits some of us are genuine and wanted to try the waxes... something ill never afford the full pots and i certainly cant afford the £599 for the next kit


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

It really is a shame that these won't be offered anymore, just when I am finally able to buy a kit too. Oh well, deals like those kits will always be taken advantage of one way or another.


----------



## eyezack87 (Aug 12, 2008)

christian900se said:


> It really is a shame that these won't be offered anymore, just when I am finally able to buy a kit too. Oh well, deals like those kits will always be taken advantage of one way or another.


What are you talking about? Have you checked Zymol USA's site? Crystal told me that it will continue selling until they're sold out lol. Go for it bud, you're in the States and theres still some left :thumb:


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi all,

Yes Zymol Inc still have kits left in the US, and like us they will still be on sale until sold out. As mentioned previously we have stocks of Kit 1 and Kit 3, but Kit 2 is all gone.

Kind regards,

Becky


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

GoodFella33 said:


> your wrong there i saved up my 200 quid for the zymol kit but i was to late was already sold out not all of us can just spend cash like that and im not afraid to say it that i feel your takeing the mick with wanting 265 quid for the one pot and to be fair if i was a mod on here i would be asking you to put it on ebay and not on here as it was alot of dw users that pesterd for the sample kits some of us are genuine and wanted to try the waxes... something ill never afford the full pots and i certainly cant afford the £599 for the next kit


I have to agree that £240 for one pot from a kit of 3 that was only £200 is going to be viewed as profiteering I'm afraid. It's not for us to be dictating what anyone sells their items for of course, but it's just how it appears. Had it been the Vintage or Royale from a kit costing £600, then that price _would_ look fair.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Maybe Viper, but as you know, it is a relative price and in that context i.e. You can't buy 2oz. of Atlantique, but 8oz. will cost 4x that, or more so I can see the reasoning behind the price. It's the reason the kit 2 made so much sense in comparison to the other two (in affordability terms of course).
Not saying it's right, and I certainly won't sell mine, but the seller has stated he is only selling the one because of personal circumstances.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

alxg said:


> Maybe Viper, but as you know, it is a relative price and in that context i.e. You can't buy 2oz. of Atlantique, but 8oz. will cost 4x that, or more so I can see the reasoning behind the price. It's the reason the kit 2 made so much sense in comparison to the other two (in affordability terms of course).
> Not saying it's right, and I certainly won't sell mine, but the seller has stated he is only selling the one because of personal circumstances.


If he is selling it for personal circumstances why is he wanting to swap it for another wax? 

Oh, and don't try and play devil's advocate with "because another wax will sell easier." Truth is, he's in it for the money. Call it what you will, that's the bottom line. And who's to tell him not to...


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

WRONG :lol:


amiller said:


> If he is selling it for personal circumstances why is he wanting to swap it for another wax?
> 
> Oh, and don't try and play devil's advocate with "because another wax will sell easier." Truth is, he's in it for the money. Call it what you will, that's the bottom line. And who's to tell him not to...


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

buff not enuf said:


> WRONG :lol:


well there you go. I interpreted the events wrongly. 

EDIT: This is why I thought you had no personal circumstances surrounding the sale.



buff not enuf said:


> Zymol Atlantique 2/oz unopened I bought this in the Z Holiday offer but much prefer Zymol Destiny, so will swap for equivalent value/Best amount of Destiny


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

CORRECT :lol:


amiller said:


> well there you go. I interpreted the events wrongly.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Alright, let's leave this alone now please gents. He sells it for whatever he wants (or swaps). some think it's too high a price and some don't. Let's leave it at that :thumb:


----------

